# Que conseillez-vous comme imprimante pour iPad 2 ?



## iSteph (1 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Sur mes conseils, mon oncle (complètement néophyte en informatique) va acquérir très prochainement un iPad 2. 
Je recherche des retours d'expériences sur l'imprimante la *MIEUX* adaptée à l'iPad, notamment pour un néophyte.


----------



## pepeye66 (1 Novembre 2011)

Il faut être un peu plus "débrouille" que ça ! (aide toi et le ciel t'aidera !!)
En tapant sur "Google" "imprimer avec ipad" voilà ce que je trouve en premier:

http://www.apple.com/fr/ipad/features/airprint.html

Bonne lecture !


----------



## iSteph (2 Novembre 2011)

Il faut lire ma requête : je cherche un retour d'expérience sur le sujet. Pas besoin de me prendre pour un débile et surtout pas de me renvoyer sur le site du constructeur ou tout est forcément tout beau, tout nickel !


----------



## pepeye66 (2 Novembre 2011)

iSteph a dit:


> Il faut lire ma requête : je cherche un retour d'expérience sur le sujet. Pas besoin de me prendre pour un débile et surtout pas de me renvoyer sur le site du constructeur ou tout est forcément tout beau, tout nickel !



Ah là, tu as bien raison !
Je me suis un peu précipité à te secouer alors que tu attends un retour d'expérience:
Je te souhaite donc un max de réponses en retour.


----------



## iSteph (2 Novembre 2011)

Oui, en faite, cette démarche n'est pas purement individualiste. J'ouvre une discussion disons d'ordre général sur les imprimantes et les iPad. Tout ceux qui ont une expérience sur la matière sont les bienvenues !
Par exemple, le choix HP préconisé par Apple est-il vraiment judicieux ? Rapport qualité-prix ? Fiabilité ? etc.


----------



## Gwen (2 Novembre 2011)

Perso, je n'utilise pas d'imprimante dédiée pour l'iPad, j'ai juste rajouté le logiciel Printopia sur mon Mac et cela permet à tout mes iBidules d'imprimé sur mon imprimante laser que j'avais déjà avant. Plus simple et moins cher.

Par contre, si tu n'as pas d'imprimante, c'est sur que les HP sont pas trop mal, mais plutôt orienté bureautique. En plus, je prendrais une laser plutôt qu'une jet d'encre aujourd'hui. C'est plus cher au départ, mais tu y gagnes sur les consommables très rapidement et en plus l'encre ne sèche pas, ce qui est un gros plus pour une utilisation ponctuel.


----------



## CBi (2 Novembre 2011)

iSteph a dit:


> Par exemple, le choix HP préconisé par Apple est-il vraiment judicieux ? Rapport qualité-prix ? Fiabilité ? etc.



Fiabilité = encore trop tôt pour le dire mais facilité d'utilisation et de mise en oeuvre = oui. Très impressionné par ma HP et ePrint pour impression et scan. 
Coût = je n'ai pas trouvé moins cher ailleurs pour un modèle Wifi.


----------



## Gwen (2 Novembre 2011)

Je viens de regarder sur le site d'Apple, il n'y a pas de Laser avec AirPrint ?


----------



## iSteph (2 Novembre 2011)

Merci de vos premières réacions!

@gwen
Effectivement, mon oncle n'a pas encore d'imprimante (même pas encore d'iPad mais c'est pour bientôt). Je te rejoins sur les différences entre lasers et jets d'encre surtout pour une utilisation bureautique et ta remarque vaut quelque soit l'équipement informatique. Mais là, le sujet est la liaison et plus précisément, la fiabilité et la facilité d'utilisation de cette liaison *entre iPad et imprimante* pour un néophyte total à l'informatique qui n'aura pas d'ordinateur (d'ou le choix d'un iPad ). Sinon, effectivement, Apple ne propose pas de laser avec l'iPad.

@CBi
Il faut ePrint pour utiliser les imprimantes HP ? Sur le site d'Apple, il ne parle que d'AirPrint ! Et pour scanner depuis l'iPad, faut-il une appli spéciale ?


Autre question : il n'y a QUE les imprimantes HP qui sont compatibles AirPrint ?


----------



## Gwen (3 Novembre 2011)

Mon idée sur le laser ne marchait que s&#8217;il y en avait de compatible AirPrint, ce qui ne semble pas être le cas 

Par contre, impossible de scanner avec un iPad. Il faudrait prendre une photo et la retravailler ensuite, c'est la seule solution.


----------



## CBi (3 Novembre 2011)

iSteph a dit:


> @CBi
> Il faut ePrint pour utiliser les imprimantes HP ? Sur le site d'Apple, il ne parle que d'AirPrint ! Et pour scanner depuis l'iPad, faut-il une appli spéciale ?



Il y a 2 choses différentes =
-  Airprint, c'est la techno d'Apple. Je pense que les dernières HP sont compatibles AirPrint. C'est le plus facile. On a un doc, par exemple une pièce jointe dans un mail, on clique dessus, on fait "imprimer" choisir une imprimante. Le iPad retrouve les imprimantes AirPrint comme Bonjour le fait sur iMac. Boom. C'est imprimé.

- ePrint c'est la techno de HP. Il permet l'impression sur des HP non compatibles AirPrint. La séquence est à peine plus compliquée. . On a un doc, on fait "ouvrir avec une autre app." "ePrint" "Preview" "Imprimer". Boom. C'est fait.

- par ailleurs ePrint permet d'imprimer à distance (jamais compris à quoi ça servait) et surtout d'utiliser le scanner directement depuis le iPad et sans fil. Le document scanné va dans la Pellicule de l'iPad.


----------



## Madalvée (3 Novembre 2011)

Je pense que n'importe quelle multifonction peut suffire : tu poses l'écran de l'iPad sur la vitre du scanner et roule ma poule.


----------



## JmLab (4 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir...

@Gwen : si, on peut scanner grâce à l'application VueScan. 
Chez moi, cela marche super bien avec une canon wifi, et sans passer par mon Mac !

Certe, il faut d'abord vérifier sur la liste des imprimantes compatibles...


----------



## iSteph (4 Novembre 2011)

Donc apparemment, une HP semble bien appropriée pour une utilisation avec un iPad si ce n'est qu'il faut charger une appli supplémentaire pour la fonction scan.

Apparemment, la HP Photosmart Plus (réf. CN216A sur le site d'Apple) semble correspondre à la HP Photosmart Plus B210 d'après mes recherches sur le Web. Les références produit ne sont très claires sur le site d'Apple :hein:.
Si c'est bien ça, elle serait compatible avec VueScan (www.hamrick.com/mob.html).

@CBi
Merci pour tes explications. AirPrint est donc mieux intégré et plus simple pour un débutant. Il n'y a QUE les imprimantes HP qui sont compatible AirPrint ?


----------



## Gwen (4 Novembre 2011)

JmLab a dit:


> @Gwen : si, on peut scanner grâce à l'application VueScan.



Merci pour l'info, je ne savais pas du tout.

En effet, c'est génial ça.


----------



## naas (4 Novembre 2011)

De mon coté, iphone/pad jailbreaké, truprint et une imprimante lambda de chez Canon connecté en wifi au mac. plus l'application canon iEPP sur l'iphone/ipad.
utilisation vraiment tres tres ponctuelle par contre.


----------



## iSteph (4 Novembre 2011)

naas a dit:


> De mon coté, iphone/pad jailbreaké&#8230;



jailbraké : alors là, on ne parle plus de néophyte !




naas a dit:


> &#8230; utilisation vraiment tres tres ponctuelle par contre.



Alors que là, il n'y aura pas d'autre équipement informatique que iPad + imprimante (pas de Mac, pas de PC, pas d'iPhone : on part à zéro pour une personne néophyte et bientôt à la retraite). L'imprimante sera donc exclusivement utilisé depuis l'iPad.

naas,
tout ça pour dire que je ne pense pas que ce soit ta solution à retenir pour une personne qui se met à l'informatique.


----------



## naas (4 Novembre 2011)

iSteph a dit:


> jailbraké : alors là, on ne parle plus de néophyte !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



alors si tu penses...


----------



## iSteph (5 Novembre 2011)

naas a dit:


> alors si tu penses...


Pas toi ?


----------



## gerardvin (9 Novembre 2011)

iSteph a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Sur mes conseils, mon oncle (complètement néophyte en informatique) va acquérir très prochainement un iPad 2.
> Je recherche des retours d'expériences sur l'imprimante la *MIEUX* adaptée à l'iPad, notamment pour un néophyte.


J'ai eu le même pb avec ma femme, j'ai acheté pour une maison de campagne chez Amazon une imprimante HP (B210 ou qqchose comme ça) pour 110  qui a reconnu très facilement la wifi de ma neuf box, et via Airprint on peut imprimer sans pb à partir de l'Ipad et de mon Iphone. ça marche Nickel!

Maintenant pour Paris je cherche une autre solution, pour éviter d'investire dans une autre imprimante : j'ai un MacBookpro sur lequel est connectée une Canon PixmaMP610 que je ne souhaite pas changer.
J'ai cru comprendre qu'il y a des logiciels qui permettraient d'imprimer à partir de l'Ipad en passant par le Mac (qui est connecté à la neuf box via Airport) sur une imprimante non wifi et non HP
Quelqu'un a-il des idées?


----------



## Gwen (9 Novembre 2011)

Ce logiciel, c'est Printopia, je l'utilise sur mes différents Mac à la maison et au bureau, ça marche nickel.


----------



## naas (9 Novembre 2011)

iSteph a dit:


> Pas toi ?


Je pense que tu juges avant de comprendre. 
Et pour info cela fonctionne sans Le mac Juste l'imprimante et l'ipad


----------



## Gwen (10 Novembre 2011)

naas a dit:


> Je pense que tu juges avant de comprendre.
> Et pour info cela fonctionne sans Le mac Juste l'imprimante et l'ipad



LOLL. Moi, je pense que tu n'as pas compris sa blague. Car tout le monde pense normalement, c'était ça qu'il voulait dire avec le " Pas toi?  "


----------



## Miami (10 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour à vous, je déterre ce topic un an apres!
Ou en sommes nous dans les nouveaux modeles? Je serais à la recherche d'une imprimante  pas trop chere mais surtout pas prise de tête! Une qui se connecte facilement et la plus simple possible sans bidouilles pour mon père qui a 83 ans. 
Mon pere est quelqu'un qui est capable de vous planter un mac en 30s!!!


----------



## Lauange (10 Septembre 2012)

Hello

Je suis très satisfait de mon imprimante epson SX440W. Je la recommande.


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Septembre 2012)

Miami a dit:


> Bonjour à vous, je déterre ce topic un an apres!
> Ou en sommes nous dans les nouveaux modeles? Je serais à la recherche d'une imprimante  pas trop chere mais surtout pas prise de tête! Une qui se connecte facilement et la plus simple possible sans bidouilles pour mon père qui a 83 ans.
> Mon pere est quelqu'un qui est capable de vous planter un mac en 30s!!!





Lauange a dit:


> Hello
> 
> Je suis très satisfait de mon imprimante epson SX440W. Je la recommande.



Êtes vous surs d'être sur le bon topic ?
Miami: c'est bien une imprimante pour iPad que tu recherches ?
Lauange: la SX440W n'est pas particulièrement dédiée à l'iPad.
Mais peut être me trompe-je !


----------



## Miami (11 Septembre 2012)

Oui oui, c'est pour iPad bien sûr, je ne l'ai pas précisé vu que nous sommes dans un topic dédié. 
Quels modèles en 2012 fonctionnent sans problèmes sur iPad? Pas le genre d'imprimante ou il faut chercher 2 heures pourquoi elle n'imprime pas....


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Septembre 2012)

Tu as les imprimantes Canon:
http://www.canon.fr/About_Us/Press_...less_printing_for_iPad_iPhone_iPod_touch.aspx

http://www.igen.fr/accessoires/de-nouvelles-imprimantes-airprint-chez-canon-97592

Tu as les imprimantes HP qui a été le premier à proposer les imprimantes "AirPrint":
http://www8.hp.com/fr/fr/campaign/printers/airprint/wireless.html

Ne pas oublier ce tuto d'Apple concernant "AirPrint":
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4356?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR


----------



## Lauange (11 Septembre 2012)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Êtes vous surs d'être sur le bon topic ?
> Miami: c'est bien une imprimante pour iPad que tu recherches ?
> Lauange: la SX440W n'est pas particulièrement dédiée à l'iPad.
> Mais peut être me trompe-je !



Oui tu te trompe


----------

